# Ag Mech Project



## svaish5 (10 mo ago)

My son and his friends are interested in building a dual armed self loading 14 hay bale retriever for their Ag Mech project. What models are you using? What features do you like or have had problems with? Has anyone built one before that would be willing to answer questions? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------

